# Classical Era Fans - Top 10 List



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The same idea as the baroque fan thread. For some that already did one for the Baroque Era and also are fans of the Classical Era, copy and paste would be fine. 
1. List your top 5-10 Classical Era Composers 
2. List your top 5-10 Composers from other Eras.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

No different from the other thread. What are you trying to achieve?

Classical: CPE Bach, Boccherini, Giuliani, Kraus, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert

Medieval: Hildegard von Bingen, Machaut
Renaissance: Byrd, Dowland, Josquin, Palestrina, Tallis
Baroque: Bach, Biber, Corelli, Monteverdi, Rameu, Sanz, Telemann, Vivaldi, Weiss, Zelenka
Romantic: Brahms, Coste, Farrenc, Liszt, Mahler, Paganini, *Sibelius,* Wagner, Wieniawski
20th Century: Brouwer, Dean, Debussy, Grisey, Ligeti, Nørgård, Rautavaara, Reich, Schoenberg, *Sibelius*


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

From the classical era:

Beethoven
WF Bach
Haydn
Mozart
CPE Bach
Schubert
Hummel
Clementi
Rigel
Richter


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Classic era:
Beethoven
Haydn
Field, John
Schubert
Kraus
(sorry, clavichorder. WF still sounds very baroque to me or I would have included him -- though very unusual baroque.)

Other times:
J. S. Bach
Brahms
Stravinsky
Vaughan-Williams
Mahler - well, dang! This is a first for me.

honorable mentions, Sibelius and Ligeti


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No different from the other thread. What are you trying to achieve?
> 
> Classical: CPE Bach, Boccherini, Giuliani, Kraus, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert
> 
> ...


Good question. It sounds like you are a fan of all Eras. No offense. I was looking for more selective fans. But I guess not too common on a Talk Classical site. Where general Classical fans are more common. I was maybe hoping to find a tendency for fans of certain Composers on what they like in the Classical Era and everywhere else.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No different from the other thread. What are you trying to achieve?


Perhaps the sort of commercial demographic research for popular consumer base marketing. classical music as fast food product.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> I was looking for more selective fans.


So, there you have it, COAG - your tastes are too broad, insufficiently discriminating.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Perhaps the sort of commercial demographic research for popular consumer base marketing. classical music as fast food product.


Wrong. But I guess you are used to that.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> So, there you have it, COAG - your tastes are too broad, insufficiently discriminating.


Saying that a thread for Baroque Era fans and Classical Era fans are the same would have Johann Sebastian Bach laughing in his grave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Saying that a thread for Baroque Era fans and Classical Era fans are the same would have Johann Sebastian Bach laughing in his grave.


Ah, so, fans of Classical Era _only _need reply...

Except that you then invite them to list their faves from other eras. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Ah, so, fans of Classical Era _only _need reply...
> 
> Except that you then invite them to list their faves from other eras. You can't have it both ways.


Ah yes you can since you only have to name 5-10 Composers from other Eras altogether. Everyone made this much harder than needed by going through every single Era. I wanted to mention it but didn't want to take away the enthusiasm from other posters from mentiioning all the Composers. Btw I think the Classical Era is my favorite Era. I might put out a list soon.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

Specifically classical (including roccoco, galante):
Haydn
Beethoven
Mozart
JC Bach
Boccherini
CF Abel
Arne
Carulli
Quantz
Hummel


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll keep mine simpler this time.

Classical 
Beethoven
Mozart
Schubert

Other eras
Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky
Bach


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Classical: C.P.E. Bach, Beethoven, Haydn, M. Haydn, Hummel, Mozart, Schubert

Other: J.S. Bach, Brahms, Buxtehude, Dowland, Handel, Monteverdi, Schumann, Schutz, Sibelius, Vivaldi


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I excluded Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven....lol

'others' top Classical era composers:
Boccherini
Ignaz Pleyel
Hummel
Nicolo Paganini
Vanhal
Johann Georg Albrechtsberger 
Viotti
George Onslow
Louis Spohr
Donizetti

and Cherubini (1760-1842)..


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Going by Wikipedia's list of Classical Era Composers (roughly 1730-1820)

Honestly, I most frequently listen to the big guys:

Joseph Haydn
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Ludwig Van Beethoven
Franz Schubert

I can't say the rest are favorites as I only own a CD or two from the following but I occasionally listen too and enjoy: 

William Boyce (Pinnock's recording of his Symphonies)
Michael Haydn (Requiem and a couple of Symphonies)
Joseph Leopold Eybler (Requiem and Symphonies)
Nicolo Paganini (Accardo Plays Paganini Box Set and Perlman playing the 24 Caprices)
Gaetano Donizetti (Anna Bolena & Lucia di Lammermoor)


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Good call jurianbai. You clearly have plenty of knowledge of the period.  I've heard great things about Vanhal...

...and I forgot to add Arriaga to my list! Those string quartets...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Geo Dude said:


> Good call jurianbai. You clearly have plenty of knowledge of the period.  I've heard great things about Vanhal...
> 
> ...and I forgot to add Arriaga to my list! Those string quartets...


I actually based my picked mainly on string quartet repertoire for that!

For Vanhal here the recommendation










you can get it from Amazon > http://amzn.to/NYh474


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

jurianbai said:


> I actually based my picked mainly on string quartet repertoire for that!


Michael Haydn is largely known for his sacred works (and his symphonies), but he also wrote some excellent string quintets.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is an interesting approach.... Let me think.... 

Medieval/Renaissance: Brumel, Ockeghem, Dufay, Tallis, Luython
Baroque: JS Bach, Zelenka, Handel, Biber, D Scarlatti 
Classical: Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Rossler, CPE Bach
Romantic: Brahms, Schubert, Fauré, Taneyev, Debussy 
Modern: Enescu, Stravinsky, Bartók, Szymanowski, Ives
Post-Modern: Crumb, Glass, Adams, Golijov, Reich

Ok, that's off the top of my head - so much so that I almost forgot Beethoven and just now added him - but it's a start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

Roughly in order:

Classical: Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, Haydn, Hummel
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Baroque: J.S. Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Corelli, D. Scarlatti
Romantic: Chopin, Brahms, Liszt, Mendelssohn, Schumann/Sibelius
Modern: Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Penderecki


----------

